# Google- New BioBran Research Demonstrates IBS Relief & Immune Support - Response Source (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New BioBran Research Demonstrates IBS Relief & Immune Support**Response Source (press release)*New research from Nagoya City University in Japan has shown that *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) sufferers could experience significant relief by taking 1g *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

